# Band Saw Modification



## 09kevin (Jan 19, 2016)

I bought a 5 x 8 Jet band saw from a local dealer that refurbishes damaged Jet equipment and it came with an odd ball 68 1/4 blade length. I have some 68 inch blades but didn't have enough adjustment with the original tensioner so I made a new tensioner knob and cut some longer threaded rod so I can use a standard size blade.

Roughed






Finished the mill







New and old








Works good and now I have a better selection of blades at half the price 






Kevin


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 19, 2016)

Very nice. What did you mill that on if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## 09kevin (Jan 19, 2016)

Bill,

I have a Tormach PCNC 770 mill.

Kevin


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 19, 2016)

nice knob.


----------



## bpratl (Jan 19, 2016)

Great looking knob/design and nice CNC job. Bob


----------



## fretsman (Jan 19, 2016)

very well done!!


----------



## savarin (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice knob but I preferred it showing the milling marks, I thought that looked really nice.


----------



## 09kevin (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks guys!  I wasn't sure if I should leave the tool marks or not, personal preference I guess. once I started blending out the tool marks I couldn't go back, I think you may be right!


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 19, 2016)

Yea, I'll vote for the machined look as well. Pretty cool.


----------



## brino (Jan 19, 2016)

09kevin said:


> once I started blending out the tool marks I couldn't go back, I think you may be right!


okay, time to make another one! 

Just kidding of course, that turned out great.
-brino


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice knob!

Mike.


----------



## cathead (Jan 30, 2016)

Wow, that's impressive!!   I couldn't do that with my shop tools......well, maybe
but it wouldn't be as perfect as yours.......


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 30, 2016)

That's not a knob, that's a work of art!  Just to shame us non-CNC guys.


----------



## 09kevin (Jan 30, 2016)

If I were to do this manually I would leave out the pockets. Since I have the Tormach I tend to go a little overboard on some of my projects 

Kevin


----------

